# Praia fluvial de Monsaraz: condições convectivas extremas (17.06.2017)



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2017 às 00:25)

A viagem iniciou-se em Estremoz por volta das 14h30, tendo como destino final a praia fluvial do Centro Náutico de Monsaraz, nas margens do Lago do Alqueva. A saída inicíou-se debaixo de um céu pouco nublado e uma tarde muito calorosa, com a temperatura a rondar os 41 ºC; alguma nebulosidade em desenvolvimento para sueste.

Ao longo do caminho (cerca de 60 quilómetros) a temperatura do ar vai mantendo-se constante e a nebulosidade vai aumentando, uma vez que os principais núcleos convectivos se vão desenvolvendo para sueste, exactamente a direcção que vamos tomando para Monsaraz.


A chegada à praia fluvial ocorreu por volta das 16h45; o céu apresenta-se muito encoberto (seis oitavos), a temperatura ronda os 39 ºC/ 40 ºC e após um breve tempo de exposição ao sol, fomos a banhos...

Ao longe, sobretudo para leste (Espanha) observam-se agora bandas de precipitação. A pouco e pouco vão crescendo cumulonimbos dispersos, quase todos a leste... Meia hora mais tarde começam-se a observar raios ao longe (nordeste).


É a nordeste que começa a desenvolver-se um imponente cumulonimbo que, olhando para o seu topo, vai-se aproximando ... Aumenta a intensidade dos raios e começam-se a ouvir os primeiros trovões.

A bandeira vermelha é içada mas nem todos os banhistas se retiram da água. Entretanto levanta-se um vento moderado e muito quente, procedendo de nordeste, ao mesmo tempo que o céu vai ficando cada vez mais escuro.


Para observar a tempestade que se aproxima restam duas hipóteses: ir para o carro ou ficar no bar de apoio à praia. Entretanto ainda há tempo de dizer aos nadadores salvadores para o perigo que algumas pessoas estavam a correr por se manterem dentro de água com a chegada da tempestade...


Não demora nada em começar a chover, ao mesmo tempo que o vento se tornou moderado a forte, talvez rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 60 quilómetros por hora. Agora quase toda a gente recolhe ao bar de apoio, espaço gentilmente cedido pelos proprietários para que todos se possam refugiar da tempestade.


Cerca de quinze minutos de chuva acompanhada por vento muito forte... Baixa densidade de descargas eléctricas.


----------

